# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  looking for a good body building dvd...

## JuliasDad

any suggestions?? im thinking about getting Jay Cutler Jay to Z, sounds good and is 8 hrs. is this a good dvd and is it his newest? any other suggestions would be great?

the only movie i have right now is Arnold, Pumping Iron. sorry if this is the wrong forum but i wasnt sure where to put this question.

----------


## Merc..

Lots of good ones here ..

http://www.probodybuildingdvds.com/

Going to move this to the lounge for ya..

Merc.

----------


## JuliasDad

thanks for moving, sorry...about to order the Jay Cutler tonight, any other suggestions or is this a good choice?

----------


## bruteman

I've seen a few ones with memorable scenes. I saw one that was showing Kevin Levrone work out, doing lat pull downs with 45 lb plates on each side. And on one side the plate fell off and busted the hell out of his back...45 pound plate fell right onto his back and he just kept going as if it was nothing at all.

I saw one with Marcus Ruhl going off at the supermarket.

They put all the Olympias on DVD...they are pretty cool.

Jay Cutler's DVD with his whole regimin and routine was also very good.

----------


## Panzerfaust

My favorites:

Ronnie Coleman "On The Road"
Ronnie Coleman "The Unbelieveable"
Ronnie Coleman "Relentless"

Jay Cutler "A Cut Above" and the one where he is training for the 2005 Olympia.

----------


## JuliasDad

i ordered the newest Jay Cutler one, from Jay to Z. it sounds pretty good, havent recieved it yet, hopefully this coming week. im looking for one that is not only lifting, i like seeing some of there personal life, going to the grocery store, diet, and things like that. im a fan of his anyways so im sure ill like it. im thinking about either getting one of his older ones next or i read some reviews on the victor martinez one and they where pretty positive.

----------


## dirtball_619

this seems like what your looking for...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ogGynMLpgFY

----------


## rager

Try caddyshack.... thats a good one

----------

